# Baltimore,MD-2yLady-Scared to death!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: Knauff, Kathleen <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Feb 25, 2010 at 5:17 PM


Hello:
I have tried MANY German shepherd rescues for a pure bred shepherd that we have in our shelter, and I haven't had a bit of luck getting this poor girl out of here. She is pure GSD and scared to death. She has gotten worse over night and is cowering in the back of her cage. If anyone has space for this dog PLEASE let me know. We have NO space and we need dogs to leave! I attached a picture of her to this email. There is some information about her as well. We couldn't do this without you guys!

Name: Lady
Breed: German shepherd
Sex: Female
Age: 2 yrs
Altered: no
Weight: 61 pounds
Reason for surrender: abandoned by the owner.

Please let me know if anyone has space for this gal. 


Kat Knauff
Adoption Counselor
Baltimore Animal Rescue and Care Shelter
410-396-4695


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*I went to the website and did not see this one listed? However, here is the information. I am contacting Kathleen about the status and to get more information. Maybe she was adopted????? 
*

*Baltimore Animal Rescue and Care Shelter, Inc.*

 301 Stockholm Street, 
Baltimore, Maryland 21230 

410 - 396 - 4695 
Fax 410-783-6266 
 [email protected]  
 
Shelter Hours:
Monday - Friday: 2pm to 6pm
Saturday & Sunday: 11am to 4pm
BARCS - Home


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What a pretty little girl - I love the petite ones, my Anja is about the same size. How awful for her to have been abandoned, no wonder she is scared. Sad, sad, sad.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just called and talked with Kathleen. - She is so nice! There is someone assessing this girl right now. She is very scared as already mentioned in the first post. There are two possible rescues for her, but Kat feels they are full. She says this girl is a beaut, as I am sure we all can see. She will be looking for aggression towards food, other dogs, people, etc. the normal eval. Kat is going to call me back. I will post once I hear something and if there is a commitment from the PA rescue. I think she just needs outa there! Also, as far as the owner surrender, owner dumped her in the yard and a neighbor brought her in. She is apparently the 7th shepherd at this shelter in the last month. They mostly have pits, but they like to work with rescues on the GSD's. Will have news soon I hope :0)


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update. If the PA rescue is full I may be able to take her. I would need to get her to Chester Springs, PA.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark,
this sounds great. I will post as soon as Kat calls me back and will not sugarcoat anything! 
I really think she is so pretty and has a chance! Will you have foster space available????


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!
I have a person in Chester Springs, PA I do rescue with. He would hold her until transport is arranged to Rochester, NY.

We would also have to get her transported to Chester Springs, PA.


----------



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

A MAGSR volunteer eval'd her today and MAGSR has commited to her: I will be picking her up tomorrow am and transporting her for vetting. She is safe.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Excellent news..thank you!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome! I am sure she will be a quick forever companion for someone! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Sue!! That's wonderful news!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------

